# Article: Testosterone replacement for metabolic syndrome/fatty liver (in men)



## rainyday (Nov 10, 2009)

> In middle-aged and older men with low testosterone levels, long-term testosterone replacement therapy greatly improves their fatty liver disease and their risk factors for cardiovascular disease and diabetes, a new study found. The results were presented at The Endocrine Society's 91st Annual Meeting in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Testosterone deficiency, which becomes more common with age, is linked not only to decreased libido but also to a number of medical problems. These include the metabolic syndrome a cluster of metabolic risk factors that increase the chances of developing heart disease, stroke and type 2 diabetes. Nonalcoholic fatty liver disease, also called a fatty liver, commonly co-occurs with the metabolic syndrome and may aggravate the metabolic problems.
> 
> ..."We conclude that testosterone therapy in men with testosterone deficiency can largely improve or even remedy the metabolic syndrome, which will most likely decrease their risk of diabetes and cardiovascular disease," Saad said.



The rest of the article is here.


----------



## Tad (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Rainy.....something to keep an eye on over the coming decades  I do have a somewhat fatty liver, low HDL, and abdominal obesity, but fortunately not the other metabolic disorder factors (at least yet). No clue about testosterone levels....I'm thinking they do not commonly test for those except in the cases of infertility, or blatant physical characteristics.

I do wonder how much of the recovery is just that higher testosterone levels promote muscle growth and faster recovery times, which in turn makes it easier to lose weight, and then the other factors may just stem from the weight loss?


----------



## ImSoDead (Nov 19, 2009)

And I would be the poster child for metabolic syndrome if there were any poster children....

Thanks for the link to the informative article. I'll discuss it with my doctor next month.


----------



## escapist (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey thanks, I've been wondering what I could do about Nonalcoholic fatty liver disease, and my ensuing diabetes. I'm not there yet on the diabetes but a few more points and I will be.


----------

